# need some advice



## letitgo (Nov 3, 2009)

My DH has a drinking problem. Im pregnant with our 2nd child so I know I tend to over react to things lately. I cant stop thinking about leaving him because of his drinking...and I dont think he realizes how serious I am, or would like to be. Im not even a drinker when Im not pregnant. 

There are sooo many little things that bother me with his drinking that IDK where to start. But basically I cant stand it anymore! 

My big issue is from a few months back, he was up drinking on a work night till 5 am...didnt call in sick to work...got a nasty call from his boss and we fought a ton. I swore right then and there I was going to leave him if he didnt change. So he quit drinking for a few weeks and has since gone back to his old ways. This isnt the 1st time hes swore he was going to quit-happens every 4 months or so..but it was the 1st time I said Id leave him. A few weeks ago he told me he was never going to quit drinking...I should have left his ass right then and stayed with a friend for a few nights. (But I dont have many friends and could never to stay with either of my parents-unless I moved out for good) Since then he hasnt called in sick to work once...before then he'd call in at least once a month bc he was too hung over, so there has been improvment. 

Am I just jealous of him? Hell yes Im jealous. That he gets to go out when ever he feels like it, throw all his worries to the wind, not give a sh*t what I think or say or ask? That when he gets to go out he knows Ill be the one taking care of our kid(s) all night and the next day? That he has a ton more friends than I do or the fact that when hes a bad dad it doesnt tear him apart inside?

Im sick of it. this is stupid! 




What can I do to help him understand how his drinking is tearing his family apart? Or is this all a lost cause...will the light bulb in his head ever go off "wow I need to shape up or my wife and kids will be gone"

Is getting a pro my only option left? We cant really afford any more councling-I am being treated for depression-suprise!


----------

